# Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Just given the woman at the post office a mouthfull:devil:

I took havoc down with me he was sat on my shoulder and she was going on he stinks..............i asked her what exactly he stunk of she said wet dog:bash:

i just called her a muppet and told her he is a skunk and its me that smells of wet dog being i have 7 dogs and its effing raining :bash:

grrrrrrrrrrrr some people are so blooming thick and ignornant


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i just called her a muppet and told her he is a skunk and its me that smells of wet dog being i have 7 dogs and its effing raining :bash:


 

:lol2::rotfl::lol2:


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

:lol2:..I dont think I would have admitted I was ME that smelt!!

Surely if you have a skunk you have a perfect excuse to fart and then say..'oh..sorry it was the skunk'!!



I had a bloke say 'look at that rat' to my new puppy the other day and I just said 'look at that blokes stupid hair quite loudly...(he did have silly hair)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL well i dont mind saying i stink haha makes me proud to know i can turn peoples stomachs still haha being she told me she felt sick at the smell :lol2::lol2:

i may take bags of dog poo in my pockets in with me next time :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bluetongued said:


> :lol2:..I dont think I would have admitted I was ME that smelt!!
> 
> Surely if you have a skunk you have a perfect excuse to fart and then say..'oh..sorry it was the skunk'!!
> 
> ...


 
hee hee some woman scraeched at the top of her voice in pets at home when i had bam here awwwwwww look at the ferret i screached back pointing at her awwwwwwwwwwww look at the weasel :whistling2: and politely called her a muppet too :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

What a stupid woman :bash: I guarantee she wouldn't have said anything if it was a dog you had in there, some peoples' prejudices against 'different' pets is really appalling. I read about a bloke in Canada (I think it was...) who used to put his pet rat in a basket on the front of his bicycle and ride around town with him, and some a:censor:hole complained to the town council that he was parading vermin in the streets. People like that want shooting :whip:

I once brought my little Ian Brown to my local...he sat in the corner of the bench as good as gold but left a few little 'presents' for whoever tidied up that night :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL rat pressies are sooooooo cute :lol2:


yeah i know what ya mean when im out an about with him i get OMG is that what i think it is ? i say what ? they say a skunk i usually say nopes its a husky puppy :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL Kelly and Emma you are just like my husband lol. If someone said is that a skunk? He would say 'no its a giraffe'.

The neighbour's kids asked us what the chickens were once and Jay said 'they're armadillos'. The kids believed him! 

Hope my little man doesnt have to go to the same school they go to:lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL rat pressies are sooooooo cute :lol2:
> 
> 
> yeah i know what ya mean when im out an about with him i get OMG is that what i think it is ? i say what ? they say a skunk i usually say nopes its a husky puppy :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2: Good stuff!! Yeah the only way to deal with people is to show up their ignorance, it makes me want to get a skunk for just such a purpose...although I can't wait to train Ben to go on a lead, I'm just imagining the looks I'll get walking a giant rat in my local park, haha!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL im terrible someone once asked me what my husky pup was i said its a puppy...................he said no what breed i said a chinese crested in a fur coat :lol2::lol2:

thing is he believed me :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Someone asked my Oh, Aaah is that a puppy...His answer was Nope its an elephant :lol2: Silly woman at the Post Office some people think skunk and stink goes together, obviously watched to many cartoons


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> :lol2: Good stuff!! Yeah the only way to deal with people is to show up their ignorance, it makes me want to get a skunk for just such a purpose...although I can't wait to train Ben to go on a lead, I'm just imagining the looks I'll get walking a giant rat in my local park, haha!!:mf_dribble:


 
LOOOOOOOL Oooooooooooo i have come backs running through my head galore for that one :lol2::lol2::lol2:

you should get a skunk you can walk them both then wahooooooooooooo double come backs hahahaa


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Someone asked my Oh, Aaah is that a puppy...His answer was Nope its an elephant :lol2: Silly woman at the Post Office some people think skunk and stink goes together, obviously watched to many cartoons


 


Ooooooh yes lol 

like the lil girl that asked me the other day if he farted :whistling2: my reply was all living beings fart but if you mean spray then scare him and find out :lol2::lol2: she opted not to :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOL Oooooooooooo i have come backs running through my head galore for that one :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> you should get a skunk you can walk them both then wahooooooooooooo double come backs hahahaa


I think the best come back I've heard so far regarding Ben was when I told one of my managers that I was going down to Bristol to pick up a rat...he said I do that in any local in Salford!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> I think the best come back I've heard so far regarding Ben was when I told one of my managers that I was going down to Bristol to pick up a rat...he said I do that in any local in Salford!! :lol2:


 
LOL thats an excellant come back :no1::lol2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Surely you arent under the illusion that people are going to just turn a blind eye? Surely you'd expect to get a reaction.

Surely its just easier to leave it at home and really all you were doing was looking for attention..........which you got.

Lastly, how much does the average Joe know about skunks? Jack shit pretty much.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Surely you arent under the illusion that people are going to just turn a blind eye? Surely you'd expect to get a reaction.
> 
> Surely its just easier to leave it at home and really all you were doing was looking for attention..........which you got.
> 
> Lastly, how much does the average Joe know about skunks? Jack shit pretty much.


erm............no i wasnt just after attention and i have taken him into the post office many a time with me...............but a new woman has started working there 

why the hell shouldnt i take my pet out for a walk with me ??? I take the dogs out so why not him 

No maybe alot of people dont know much about skunks but for the people who ask in a pleasant mannor im happy to stand all day talking to them and giving them information 

its the idiots that just presume stuff that annoy me 

there have i explained myself well enough ?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> there have i explained myself well enough ?


It'll do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Crownan said:


> It'll do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


phew was getting worried there :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

If we lived in America no-one would bat an eyelid and people would walk their skunk like a dog.

Brits are bloody terrified to move for fear of having their pet taken from them so fair play Emma for taking him out and about!

I :censor: hate that exotic keepers in this country feel the need to hide them away and pretend they just have a cat and a goldfish.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> If we lived in America no-one would bat an eyelid and people would walk their skunk like a dog.
> 
> Brits are bloody terrified to move for fear of having their pet taken from them so fair play Emma for taking him out and about!
> 
> I :censor: hate that exotic keepers in this country feel the need to hide them away and pretend they just have a cat and a goldfish.


Well Said!!!! Bravo! :2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> If we lived in America no-one would bat an eyelid and people would walk their skunk like a dog.
> 
> Brits are bloody terrified to move for fear of having their pet taken from them so fair play Emma for taking him out and about!
> 
> I :censor: hate that exotic keepers in this country feel the need to hide them away and pretend they just have a cat and a goldfish.


Yeah totally agree Pouchie, people say a lot of crap about America and Americans but we actually feel freer to do a lot of stuff than most Brits. My brother, having lived in Britain for ten years, observed to me that he reckons Britain has a huge drink/drugs/casual sex problem because the only time they really let loose is when they drink or succumb to vices...I'm not attempting to make generalisations here but you gotta wonder sometimes why it's seen as acceptable to get off your face in a town centre on Friday night but not to take a skunk into a post office...:whistling2:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

My God Tatty goes everywhere with us 3x schools, seaside, parks, homebase (she isn't a dog). 

The most idiotic comment i got while she was in the local park was "I thought that was a cavalier king Charles spaniel with its legs cut off" 

A glare and turning my back on the person was enough it make them feel stupid that time.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> If we lived in America no-one would bat an eyelid and people would walk their skunk like a dog.
> 
> Brits are bloody terrified to move for fear of having their pet taken from them so fair play Emma for taking him out and about!
> 
> I :censor: hate that exotic keepers in this country feel the need to hide them away and pretend they just have a cat and a goldfish.


 
well said 

i aslo dont want a skunk that fears things being he is fully loaded the more smells and noises he is used to the less likely he will fear things and spray 

plus its nice for him to meet other people too and not just be around me and my son all the time

im not ashamed of any of my pets and im proud to own them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> My God Tatty goes everywhere with us 3x schools, seaside, parks, homebase (she isn't a dog).
> 
> The most idiotic comment i got while she was in the local park was "I thought that was a cavalier king Charles spaniel with its legs cut off"
> 
> A glare and turning my back on the person was enough it make them feel stupid that time.


 
yeah thats what i want with my 2 to be able to get them out an about without fear of things and people :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I think we do de-sensitise in the end but are much slower than America.

When there is a skunk in every town in the UK they will become more accepted as the general public become aware of them.

A huge % of the population will not be aware it is possible to keep a skunk as a pet let alone that they are already here and are getting REALLY popular!

I think they are here to stay.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I tend to get the comment of "awww, a ferret!" all the time...
I had someone yesterday say "Ewwww, why would you want a stinky skunk" to which my response was "Do you have a cat, cos I bet money it smells worse than my De-scented skunk!" At which point I turned my back and left.
Ignorance is no excuse for idiocy!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Rain said:


> I tend to get the comment of "awww, a ferret!" all the time...
> I had someone yesterday say "Ewwww, why would you want a stinky skunk" to which my response was "Do you have a cat, cos I bet money it smells worse than my De-scented skunk!" At which point I turned my back and left.
> Ignorance is no excuse for idiocy!


 
LOL Rain when you say you walk Punk in 'town' do you mean the village or do you mean 'Worcester City'?? And do you walk her with the dogs at the same time?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah lol i get that all the time Tom but thing is my skunk can still do the stinky thing hee hee 

its so true what your saying too pouchie 

huskies here wernt very popular dogs when i 1st got mine now everyone seems to have one


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey emma I don't fink Ive seen a piccy of havoc.. hint hint :flrt:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Just given the woman at the post office a mouthfull:devil:
> 
> I took havoc down with me he was sat on my shoulder and she was going on he stinks..............i asked her what exactly he stunk of she said wet dog:bash:
> 
> ...


good for u,
some people just think they are so much better then others:bash:
when they are the ones that smell because of the amount of shit that's comes out of there mouths,so glad u told her where to go.:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Hey emma I don't fink Ive seen a piccy of havoc.. hint hint :flrt:


LOL will try get some new ones of him may have to wait till tomorrow as its come dull and my cam on my phones rubbish when its dark lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

linda.t said:


> good for u,
> some people just think they are so much better then others:bash:
> when they are the ones that smell because of the amount of shit that's comes out of there mouths,so glad u told her where to go.:2thumb:


 
yips thats so very true : victory:


----------

